# Carbon Marine



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Its tarpon season....


----------



## fishman (Dec 16, 2014)

I have tried to get in touch also with Joe at Carbon Marine. No reply with email and no returns on voicemail. He has lost me for a customer. And I have purchased 2 push poles in the past with no problem, but now he will not return bother to contact you back.
I THINK HE LIKES TO CATER TO THE TELEVISION PROS.
Just take your business somewhere else. I did.


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Texas2,

I apologize.  Unfortunately I have disappointed you.  We have been slammed busy for months during this year's peak season.  I do not know your name from your screen name or I would pick up the phone and call you directly.  Please send me a PM so I can identify who you are and call you.  I try very diligently to give everyone the best service available, but at times I fall short.  I want to make it up to you. Please let me know who you are so I can help resolve this mess.  I am at my desk all day today.  My cell: 813-928-9887. Sincerely, Joe Welbourn


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Islander,

We just spoke and that switch will ship out today. Thank you. ~Joe


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

> I have tried to get in touch also with Joe at Carbon Marine.  No reply with email and no returns on voicemail.  He has lost me for a customer. And I have purchased 2 push poles in the past with no problem, but now he will not return bother to contact you back.
> I THINK HE LIKES TO CATER TO THE TELEVISION PROS.
> Just take your business somewhere else.  I did.


I'm sorry but you sound like a idiot with that statement. Joe does not give discounts just because you are a guide or a "television pro." Heaven forbid that he get busy with his business. He has a lot going on between the pushpoles etc and his new marine mat venture. I have never seen Joe not go out of his way to help a customer myself included and several other people I know. 

If you have ever tried to run a business you would know time can become scarce during peak season. The bashing isn't needed, and even after that he still wanted to make the situation right when most people would say screw off. My hats off to you Joe.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

I emailed joe a few days ago asking if a tiller listed on the classified section of this forum would fit a Honda and he replied in less than 24 hrs and I'm not a customer (yet) 

Ya'll need to work on patience. You all fish after all. ;D


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Thank you for the words of support.  

I want to "own" this issue and make it right to Texas2.  I have gone through about 30 voicemails and hundreds of emails.  I can not figure out how I dropped the ball or how to call you to make things right.  Please help me find a way to make my error right for you.  I live and die by service.  I am trying to do right by you Texas2.  I am hiring staff and training them to avoid disappointments like this.  We are growing extremely fast and frankly, that is not an excuse for poor service, but it is demanding.  I look forward to any contact or clue as for who you are and how I can make this right in your eyes. ~Joe


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

In that case Joe, if you ever need any help Fri-Sun in the Orlando area then I'm your man 
You guys sell one hell of a product and the growing customer base just proves that..


----------



## Islander (Sep 16, 2012)

Wasn't bashing, and after several weeks, made a simple inquiry on here so I don't think I lack patience. Thanks for getting back to me Joe, I never gave up on ya! I'll be calling you again in the near future when I make up my mind on either your fly line mat or a stripping bucket. Looking forward to grabbing another great product from ya!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Joe has gone out of his way to take care of me when I have bought anything from him. And he has said it like it is, if there was something that was not feasible, he let me know before hand, didn't try to tell me what I wanted to hear, he's always come through with what he said he could deliver on (time wise, custom work).

Any business owner in the saltwater fishing industry is really busy right now. This is peak season, and I expect it to take a while to hear back from someone. If it's been a week, try again, maybe he missed your call or email got buried under the other 100 customers asking a question. 

just my .02, I don't know your exact situation, I'm just stating my experiences with Joe from many years ago until now. I've been a customer of his since 2010 when I bought my first poling skiff.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

Carbon Marine is a great company and Joe is a great guy. I've never had a problem getting him on the phone and his products are the best. Most of the major skiff builders have been doing business with him for years so that just about says it all.


----------



## sm20cf (Apr 26, 2013)

Although I may not be a customer "yet," I will be. As busy as Joe is, he spent a long time via phone explaining his products even after I stated that I may not be in the market for several months. The man believes in his products, and I respect that.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I have purchased from Carbon Marine In the past. 

Great company great service


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Add another loyal carbon marine customer to the list. [smiley=toast.gif]


----------



## jpnewman (May 8, 2013)

Joe is building me a new deck for my poling platform right now...couldn't be happier with my dealings with him. Very detailed and has taken the time to speak with me and make sure it comes out perfect.


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

Always found him to be reliable and a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## Lifeaquatic (Jul 18, 2010)

I have purchased several items from Joe over the past year and had nothing but the most stellar customer service from him.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Joe has always responded promptly and professionally when I've dealt with him. There's even been times where I just had questions and wasn't looking to purchase and he took the time to call me back and provide the information I needed. Outstanding customer service!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> Joe has always responded promptly and professionally when I've dealt with him. There's even been times where I just had questions and wasn't looking to purchase and he took the time to call me back and provide the information I needed. Outstanding customer service!


x2


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

X3! Great guy!


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

My first Tiller Extension took Joe 3 times but he got it just right and was very responsive in the process - I was very pleased with the result. Another brand of engine last year brought another order to CM from me. People get busy, things happen, and customers get displeased along the way; it's just what happens in business. No need to call names or make silly statements, as some people are sometimes prone to do to get attention. You can see how Joe handled while I am sure he was biting his tongue yet being professional. I would hope that we see a rebuttal to Joe in this matter.


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

Best push pole I've ever used..... Thanks Joe!! 

23.5 G2LR


----------



## LLeone (Apr 8, 2015)

Joe, or anyone else with recent experience with CM. What is current turnaround time like on a tiller extension?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Joe, or anyone else with recent experience with CM. What is current turnaround time like on a tiller extension?


Interested in knowing to as i need an extension


----------



## bflyfish (Feb 14, 2014)

I am having the same problem. Weak to poor communication at best. I have been trying to get a grab bar for over a month. It seems like they make a great product, but I worry about customer service.
Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

I think it should all be cleared up by next week. He's been posting a lot on FB about how everything is growing and what he's doing to make CB a better place.


----------



## bflyfish (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks for the update. Will Joe be answering emails? Should I communicate with you instead?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Not me bud. Lol. Just a previece custom of Joe's so I thought I'd post it form him. To be honest I sent him an email last week and never got a response either. But with all the updates he's been posting about hiring new people, new building.... I just figured I'd give it a little time before I panicked. There's a reason he's one of if not the best in the business.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I have had the same problems of carbon marine being very hard to get a hold of. I have ways gotten what I needed eventually it just usually seems to take 4-5 calls to make it happen.

Hopefully the new staff helps out.


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

Gentlemen-
I have been hired to assist managing the operations of the Carbon Shop here at Carbon Marine. I assure you that I am doing everything in my power to make our shop more accessible to you to service all the marine needs you may have. Please feel free to call me direct at the shop, 813-344-3155. My voicemail is extension 704. Further, my email is [email protected]. Thank you for understanding, and allowing us to continue to provide the best quality products we can.

Capt. TJ Saunders


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

As a business owner I sm very critical of customer service with any company no matter how big or small. But I have to say I have never had any problems with carbon marine, actually it has been the opposite. I have always been able to get thru right away and the product has always been too notch! I have a 21 carbon loop that is still flawless after many years of use and a new tiller pillar that made my Gman a whole new boat! great product, great employees, great company!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

bugslinger said:


> Gentlemen-
> I have been hired to assist managing the operations of the Carbon Shop here at Carbon Marine. I assure you that I am doing everything in my power to make our shop more accessible to you to service all the marine needs you may have. Please feel free to call me direct at the shop, 813-344-3155. My voicemail is extension 704. Further, my email is [email protected]. Thank you for understanding, and allowing us to continue to provide the best quality products we can.
> 
> Capt. TJ Saunders


thats good ! 
a company with that much biz should have someone dedicated to phone calls/ emails/ cust service ?'s etc.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I just bought a tiller extension from Joe for my Hatsu 50 TLDI. Great communication, got it made quick and shipped it fast.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I like Joe because he loves to fish and is enthusiastic about the innovative CM products. When he does return your call it is like talking to an old friend. I really enjoyed talking to Joe about his team's first place finish in the Herman Lucerne. Be patient my friends. Good things take time.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Without a horse in this race here are my observations on this topic and has been voiced so many times:

*Joe must make a good product because people are satisfied when they get the product they ordered.
*there seems to be a disconnect with customer service as there are so many people saying the same thing.
*back on page 1 of this thread Joe owned this problem and stated he was hiring people to resolve the issue on May 26.
*fast forward, October 1 he got the position filled.

He has done what he said he was going to do. 

As a business owner my entire adult life, customer service is everything as people are more willing to bash a company for a failed returned call. However, when I call someone for something, I do not want a voicemail - I want a warm breathing body. In my corporate America life I learned not to leave voicemails as people hide behind them so I simply would walk to the persons desk to resolve my issue instantly.

The point is now the position has been filled and a voicemail extension provided (not a direct incoming number or a cell phone number for the new hire) will the issue be resolved or is this part of the culture?

Everyone is entitled to run their business in any manner that the owner sees fit and if the owner is satisfied with the performance of his business then that is all that matters.

If you want to know how well run a company is, have a conversation with the receptionist...Warren Buffet


----------

